# Bumper Stickers?



## TripleXBullies (Jun 8, 2010)

I am going to order a few bumper stickers and wouldn't mind giving some away.... Mainly because they're going to say Triple X Bullies on them too... lol.. Of course... That will be small compared to the rest. Just trying to figure out if anyone is interested and exactly what to put on it. I want a hog print on one side and it to say something like HOG HUNTER or HOG HUNTER ON BOARD. Maybe on board is too long. The Triple X Bullies will be much smaller underneath the rest. Maybe you've got a better idea and just never had the chance to have it made?

Good for dog boxes, windows, kennels. Just give me some feedback.. Even if that is that no one here wants them


----------



## WolfPack (Jun 8, 2010)

I'd probably have a hog head facing off a bulldog head......almost like they are about to headbutt.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 8, 2010)

Good idea.. Trying to think about how it would look, it would either have to be VERY detailed or very bland. I'll talk to the graphic guy about it.


----------



## honkee (Jun 8, 2010)

id have one on my truck!


----------



## wpoolxj (Jun 8, 2010)

im game for one.


----------



## ECoker (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll put one on my truck, if you will take me hog hunting!


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll find a place to put it  when you get them.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'll ask for everyone's addresses as soon as I get them made.

I only hog hunt with other people at this point, so Coker, I may not be able to take you with me with the dogs at least.. 

I'm not a seasoned hog dogger myself just so everyone knows. Only gotten in to it recently, but been bulldoggin for many years now. I've been doing protection and iron dog work for several years now, and now that I'm putting them on hogs... It's a whole new story. 

I owe a ton to this site and the guys in this forum for it too.. If not for this hog hunting forum, I would never have discovered this new passion and my hog doggin buddies!!


----------



## davidf (Jun 9, 2010)

put me down for one


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 9, 2010)

Got them in the works. I'm getting 30 or 40 of them. I'll post an image of them when I get it.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 9, 2010)

First draft. Not bad. I think just one hog print so it's big and easy to see.


----------



## gin house (Jun 9, 2010)

hey bossman, it may just be me but that sure looks like deer tracks.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 9, 2010)

True... I didn't really pay that close of attention to the tracks.. lol. I didn't make it, the company did.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 9, 2010)

This is what will go there.


----------



## WolfPack (Jun 10, 2010)

TripleXBullies said:


> This is what will go there.




Those are deer tracks for sure.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jun 10, 2010)

Well the ones on its looks about right to me. See


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 10, 2010)

So which ones?? The ones that are on it, just bigger or the second ones that I posted?


----------



## catch-n-tie (Jun 10, 2010)

a real hunter would know what a dang hog track looked like


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 10, 2010)

My dogs?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 10, 2010)

How about one of these?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 10, 2010)

I already admitted I'm not a seasoned hog hunter. Just started recently. Thanks.


----------



## wpoolxj (Jun 10, 2010)

gotta love the disrespect when someone is goingout of there way to do something for us. jmo thanks.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 10, 2010)

It's just as much for me as y'all... But still asking for constructive feedback good or bad...


----------



## ECoker (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't know what the foot prints should look like, but they did a cool design on your name!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 10, 2010)

I had him cut the tail of the B off and add Working American Bulldogs pretty small under the word bullies. I just need to get the right print to finalize it.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jun 10, 2010)

Well i think the one thats on it is pretty much the one or the one i posted earliyer.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jun 10, 2010)

But if the ones that are on it had the little sticker things on them like the one i posted i think it would look fine.


----------



## gin house (Jun 10, 2010)

na, that looks worse.  i dont know much about computers like some of these other guys on here or id help you out as to what youre lookin for.  nice sticker ex the tracks, maybe someone on here will throw up some nice pics of tracks for you to use.  put me one down for one, i'll stick it on the wore out yota.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## hoghunter102 (Jun 10, 2010)

Just put a big boars head on it with some nice cutters to replace the tracks.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 10, 2010)

Show me


----------



## hoghunter102 (Jun 10, 2010)

I was thinking something like these but iam just tryin to help you out.Cause i'd like to have one and mabe acouple more to give to friends.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 10, 2010)

I know. I appreciate it.


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Jun 10, 2010)

Ill take one


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll hopefully have them soon and should have one or two for everyone that has asked so for... Please continue to give me your feedback on the design!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 10, 2010)

I really like this guy. Really working hard for me. The latest.


----------



## nathancombs (Jun 11, 2010)

Logo looks awesome, been looking for a working dog who will be a good family dog as well. By the looks of your picture, a american bulldog would be a good choice!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks man. I do have puppies


----------



## gin house (Jun 11, 2010)

just a thought as its your sticker not mine but if youre advertising american working bulldogs why not put a pic of a bulldog or bulldogs head?  the last photo does look a lot better though.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 11, 2010)

This is just the hog hunting one. I'll have another one with a dog on it.


----------



## stonecreek (Jun 11, 2010)

put me down for one, they look good


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 11, 2010)

Will do. Thanks!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 11, 2010)

GIN, I want this to be desireable to people like you who don't even have a dog of mine. I am getting a big advertisement to cover half of the rear windows on my trucks.


----------



## gin house (Jun 11, 2010)

they look good, send it on, got a clean spot picked out for it


----------



## pitbull (Jun 11, 2010)

NICE!  

I been wanting to make some T shirts. Who is doing your design work. Maybe he can design me a shirt.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll give him your email address.


----------



## superfly08 (Jun 13, 2010)

i want 2 or 3 i like it i want a big one too


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 13, 2010)

HAHA... C'mon Glen... Did you think I wouldn't get you a few???? I wanted to surprise you. 


Pitbull, he said he can make anything. I gave him your info.


----------



## NIGHT SHOOTER (Jun 14, 2010)

Put hog hunter triple x logo and american bull dog slogan on it.  Then you are done !!!    Make it to busy and complicated  some people will get confused and loose interest or just plain rear end your dog box trying to read it.


----------



## LittleBigBrother (Jun 17, 2010)

That design looks good to me.......I would be greatful if you could add me down for a couple for me and my two hog hunting buddies......great idea for sure!


----------



## catch-n-tie (Jun 17, 2010)

false advertisment dont you think?trying to mislead people into thinking your dogs are hog dogs so you can sell more puppies.would be wrong from the looks of them i havent seen your peds but my guess would be not one dog in the ped was a real hog dog. not some dog catching a hog in a pen.that dont count...dont bother with the pms i will not respond to your whinning just say it right here.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 18, 2010)

And I thought all good ol' hog doggers were classy?? What was I thinking??

If I said my dogs spent thousands of hours in the woods then maybe that wouldn't be true. If I said all of my dog catch hogs, that may not be true. I am putting my name on a bumper sticker. False advertisement? I don't think.. I'm actually fairly surprised you can spell the word advertisement.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 18, 2010)

Wait... you can't...


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 18, 2010)

Is that what you wanted?


----------



## ECoker (Jun 18, 2010)

WOW!!! no class at all. I have beagles, but I would love to advertise for you're Bull Dogs. I don't recall the proof of you're bumper sticker saying that you're dogs are the best to run hogs!


----------



## JabboHawgkilla (Jun 18, 2010)

TripleXBullies said:


> Good idea.. Trying to think about how it would look, it would either have to be VERY detailed or very bland. I'll talk to the graphic guy about it.



how bout grunter hunter!


----------



## JabboHawgkilla (Jun 18, 2010)

Grunter hunter


----------



## ATC (Jun 18, 2010)

catch-n-tie said:


> a real hunter would know what a dang hog track looked like



Ask his dogs, they do all the hunting and tracking!!!!
Try tracking the hogs for a while with out dogs and you'll know what a hog track looks like


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 18, 2010)

JabboHawgkilla said:


> Grunter hunter



I like that. Subtle too. I'll have to keep that in mind for the next time.


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 19, 2010)

I want one 2. pm.


----------

